# Improvised weapons...



## GouRonin (Oct 15, 2002)

I have noticed that Systema uses a lot of improvised weapon use and I personally like that.

For example, I always wear a belt because they come in handy. I dislike shoes with no laces etc.

What is your favourite improvised weapon and why?


----------



## Jackal (Oct 15, 2002)

Although I do have some personal preferences, I think that is a bad mindset to have in regard to confrontation.

The concept of having a preference takes away from the goal of improvised weapon study. The goal is to learn and understand the physical properties of every surrounding object and how best to use the mechanical advantages of the object in a given situation.

If one has a particular preference, than his/her mind will be fixated on employing that "weapon" rather than appropriately dealing with the confrontation at hand.

So, rather than having a specific preference, one should have NO preference or pre-conceptions on what to use in a conflict. Whatever is closest will be the weapon of choice because the user understands the discipline of the object as well as he knows himself.

Vladimir told me that in his unit, whenever they were introduced to a new "tool", they weren't told of it's intended purpose at first. Rather, each soldier had to write down as many possible uses that they could think of for the object. After being forced to use their creativity, they would all compare notes and learn from one another. Only after that would they be told what the device was really for. Now their minds' were not confined to a cognative "label".



That being said, I'm partial to Sharpie laundry markers myself.  


-Jackal


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 15, 2002)

Good call!


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 15, 2002)

"That being said, I'm partial to Sharpie laundry markers myself"

HAHAHAHA

I can just see Jackals next victim covered in marker and looking totally abused.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Arthur (Oct 31, 2002)

I really like full red Bull cans. They fit in my hand nicely, can protrude from each end. They are inconspicuous, and quite deadly.

the two sided circular shape really brings out the core of Systema movement too, making them great training implements.

Arthur


----------



## Baoquan (Oct 31, 2002)

I sooo wish i hadn't read that!! I'm at work, surrounded by $$@&@, with a red bull can on my desk...

must....resist.....sociopathic...inclinations....


----------



## NYCRonin (Jun 22, 2003)

I often tell people to spend a few $$$ and purchase a good metal heavyweight pen. it can be used in some ways that prove it IS mightier than the sword - and MUCH easier to conceal.


----------



## Rich_ (Jun 23, 2003)

The common or garden bunch of keys takes a lot of beating as something that can really add pepper to a punch. 

And even a sheet of paper, rolled up really tightly across a diagonal, can give a good puncture wound. Apparently.  If then folded in half, it makes a decent ersatz kubotan.


----------

